# PHP help needed please



## marathon851 (Aug 25, 2004)

Hi (sorry in advance for the long post)

I'm trying to help a friend out with her Web site and need to edit some PHP and am encountering some issues. 
Firstoff, the site I'm dealing with is bethsproteinboutique.com
*Problem #1:*
On some of the pages of the site, there is a letter "n" near the top of the page - an example would be the "Protein " page, where you'll see an "n" just above the "Protein" heading. I have no idea why its there, but would like to know how to remove it from the pages.
*Problem #2*
I need to make an FAQ page & need a link to that page in the "Information" box which is located on the bottom of the left column on each page. I tried adding a link to the following code (copying the code from one of the links there), & I got the "FAQ" to show up in the Info box, however, when I have that extra link in the Information.php page, it displays a letter "n" on the page when viewing the pages that contain the Info box.

```
<?php
/*
  $Id: information.php,v 1.9 2004/05/18 08:17:35 mahendrak Exp $

  osCommerce, Open Source E-Commerce Solutions
  http://www.oscommerce.com
*/
?>

          [TR]
            [TD]
<?php
  $info_box_contents = array();
  $info_box_contents[] = array('text' => BOX_HEADING_INFORMATION);

  new infoBoxHeading($info_box_contents, false, false);

  $info_box_contents = array();

//code changed on 11may 2004 for current_auctions and also for easy condition checking of showing/hiding a particular link.

$box_info="";

	$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_SHIPPING) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_SHIPPING . '[/URL]
' ;
	$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_PRIVACY) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_PRIVACY . '[/URL]
' ;
	$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_CONDITIONS) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_CONDITIONS . '[/URL]
' ;
	$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_TRACKING, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_TRACKING . '[/URL]
' ;

	if(DISPLAY_VAT_LINK=='true')
		$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_VAT) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_VAT . '[/URL]
' ;

		$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_CONTACT_US) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_CONTACT . '[/URL]
';
		$box_info.='[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_GV_FAQ, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_GV . '[/URL]';

                                $info_box_contents[] = array('text' =>$box_info);

/* original code commented on 10may for ebay auctions*/

// BOF : ADDED 1/29/2004
// COMMENTS : For Coupon/GiftVoucher module
// REASON : Added a new element at the end of the info_box_contents array for creating the gift voucher FAQ

// Added link for Order Tracking
// Added link for Amazon Store on 10may 2004

/*  if(DISPLAY_VAT_LINK=='true'){
  $info_box_contents[] = array('text' => '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_SHIPPING) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_SHIPPING . '[/URL]
' .
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_PRIVACY) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_PRIVACY . '[/URL]
' .
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_CONDITIONS) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_CONDITIONS . '[/URL]
' .
 								 		 '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_TRACKING, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_TRACKING . '[/URL]
' .
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_AMAZON_STORE, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_AMAZON_STORE . '[/URL]
' .
 								 		 '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_VAT) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_VAT . '[/URL]
' .
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_CONTACT_US) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_CONTACT . '[/URL]
'.
										 '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_GV_FAQ, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_GV . '[/URL]');
  }else{

	$info_box_contents[] = array('text' => '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_SHIPPING) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_SHIPPING . '[/URL]
' .
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_PRIVACY) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_PRIVACY . '[/URL]
' .
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_CONDITIONS) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_CONDITIONS . '[/URL]
' .
 								 		 '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_TRACKING, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_TRACKING . '[/URL]
' .                                     
                                         '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_AMAZON_STORE, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_AMAZON_STORE . '[/URL]
' .
 								 		 '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_CONTACT_US) . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_CONTACT . '[/URL]
'.
										 '[URL=' . tep_href_link(FILENAME_GV_FAQ, '', 'NONSSL') . ']' . BOX_INFORMATION_GV . '[/URL]');
	} */
// EOF : ADDED  1/29/2004 for gift voucher

/* original code commented on 10may for ebay auctions till here*/

  new infoBox($info_box_contents);
?>
            [/TD]
          [/TR]
```
*** please see the attached .pdf file for my full post, because I passed the limit of 30,000 characters***

THANK YOU!


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

The n shows up because it is in your html code. From the source of one of the pages you linked too:


```
[TD][TABLE]
      [TR]
        [TD][TABLE]
          [TR]
			

            
			

			
			 [TD]
             Protein            [/TD]
			
            [TD][B]Show:[/B] All ManufacturersBio-Engineered SupplementsChampionDymatize NutritionGlobal Health Products, IncHDTIDSLabradaMission NutritionNatures BestNext ProteinsOptimum NutritionPVLPVL NutrientsSciTecSyntrax[/TD]n            [TD][IMG alt=""]images/[/IMG][/TD]

          [/TR]
```
notice at the end right before the image which isn't properly linked to there is an "n" where it doesn't belong.



> [/TD]*n* [TD]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shows up before the table as it's not inbetween the tags properly. As for the php problems I can't really debug them from a pdf file. Could you attack or send the actual php files for me to look at?


----------



## marathon851 (Aug 25, 2004)

There's no html files on her server so I don't know how to get rid of the n's....since the .php files seem to just include the php code and not the html....


----------



## Soiled (May 30, 2004)

youd need access to that file with the 'N' so you can remove it and update the server with the new file.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I need the actual php files to go through it and find where it generates the 'n'. I'm having trouble using the pdf. Please post the full php files or send them over to me and I'll find the error.


----------



## marathon851 (Aug 25, 2004)

actually, I did figure out how to remove the n's.
But, I do have a new problem. I'm not sure why, but yesterday when I looked at the main page of the site, the right column and a table located under the paypal graphic in the center of the page is now missing. I must have deleted some code from a page...but I don't know which one.
www.bethsproteinboutique.com
-I have attached a .zip of .txt files with the php code from the pages pasted in.

Thank You! for your previous help and any other help you can provide with the new problem.

p.s.: OSCommerce is the e-commerce system used on the site
www.oscommerce.com


----------



## jthenerd (Oct 23, 2003)

looks like os commerce. I dont see any prob. please xplain


----------



## jcall (Jul 13, 2005)

It's probably in the language definition file catalog/includes/languages/english.php; in the line starting with: define('FOOTER_TEXT_BODY', . . . . 

If not, it's possible that you've put it in catalog/includes/footer.php.

If anyone else is curious about the "n" problem, it's in the Common Problems area of forums.oscommerce.com .

-jared


----------

